# Clerical officer in Justice Dept in Castlebar



## dubinamerica (9 May 2006)

There's a position currently being posted on the public jobs site regarding this and it outlines that the people would be dealing with gardai and entering data into 'PULSE' system.  mentions shift work etc. Anyhow , a few questions that I was hoping someone could help with 

aptitude test - are there practise ones online? is this still what they use to get people through to the 'next round'
oral irish - what level of irish is expected on this, talking about yourself and family . What happens if you blow this? I have 'school' Irish which hasn't been used in quite some time.. How important is this part of the assessment.
CV - at one point in the process is this requested? 
Castlebar - does anyone have any info regarding where in Castlebar these jobs are based or does anyone have any knowledge on these and the work/conditions ? 
Any other pointers on how to impress in an interview for this type of position?


----------



## Magoo (10 May 2006)

The Public Service Recruitment portal may have some useful info, particularly in relation to sample aptitude tests.  It's likely that the test is the first stage of the process following which the top scorers are called for interview.  There'll probably be a separate application form for this stage of the process that will address career history, experience, etc.


----------



## porterbray (10 May 2006)

The oral Irish bit would probably require you to have conversational Irish. This adds a few percentage pints to your overall marks (usually 6%). The application form will usually ask for details of your educational details, and an actual cv is not normally requested, as most of the details is on this form. And if its a civil service post in Castlebar, it will be most likely based in Michael Davitt House, about 10mins walk from the town centre. Good luck


----------



## Magoo (10 May 2006)

While it's not essential, a proficiency in Irish will earn you an automatic 6% of total marks available.

Even if you think you're Irish is rusty, it's worth doing the proficiency test.  If you don't get it, you're no worse off than if you never did it.


----------



## dubinamerica (20 May 2006)

Thanks for the info on this  - I'm going to post a separate thread to see if I can get some additional info about the oral irish. Looks like I should pull open some school books and give it a try anyhow !  I've just gotten the details to let me know that it will be happening in June. thanks again.


----------



## bleary (21 May 2006)

these jobs are based in davitt house in castlebar where the revenue currently are
The dept of Ag was decentralised from castlebar  to the midlands so they will be using their office space I believe.
They will not be 9-5 but pay shift premiums.


----------



## ApplePie (27 May 2006)

Does anyone have any idea of the shift hours of these jobs and whether they vary from week to week?
Also, does anyone know whether there would be part-time work/job sharing available.
Final question... I think the salary for this job is something like 21l-34k. Does this mean that a person could start on anything within this salary range, depending on experience? Or does it mean that all successful candidates will start on E21k and work their way up to E34k??
I know nothing about the civil service so all of this is new to me! None of these answers are available on publicjobs.ie
Thanks
Sarah


----------



## porterbray (27 May 2006)

You will start on 21,563, and each point up the scale is an annual increment. This link shows the salary scale for each grade in the civil service.  Most areas of the civil service have work-sharing available, and I would guess this will be no exeption


----------



## dubinamerica (30 May 2006)

Saw an article in today's newspaper and there was over 2000 employees applying for the 45 positions in total - is life in the public sector that good??


----------



## wavelength (31 May 2006)

The Job will be positioned in Davit House, which is about a 10 minute walk in to the town centre. Davitt house itself is near the train station, an industrial estate, mini-supermarket and petrol station/supermarket.  Basic School Irish should be fine.   You probably will get extra points for Irish and as this is just part of the assessment not doing well in it would probably not immediately disqualify you.
You should call The department of Justice in Davitt house who will probably be able to provide you with most of the information you require.


----------



## tallpaul (2 Jun 2006)

ApplePie said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any idea of the shift hours of these jobs and whether they vary from week to week?



By and large, as far as I know, the shifts follow the Garda rosters of 6am - 2pm, 2pm- 10pm and 10pm to 6 am and rotate over a four week period. There is a shift premium of 25% of salary, pensionable, for working shift patterns.


----------



## dubinamerica (29 Jun 2006)

Just got word that I got through that round and into the i/view round : ) Haven't got a date yet but hopefully they will let me know soon. I have some questions that I hope some of you can help with .

*Interview* - I think that there may be just one round - anyone know? Any 'popular' questions that come up on these things? 

On the *pay scale* thing - do you know if everyone starts at that amount or is it dependent on education level or anything ?  

Re: *shift premiums* payment- if 21K was the 'basic' then is the 25% based on this amount or is it pro-rated for the Saturdays and Sundays and bank holidays worked ?   

BTW - regarding the irish - it wasn't an oral Irish exam but a WRITTEN exam. There was a mass exodus from the exam hall after the aptitude tests were complete and only a handful of people remained for the Irish. I held on and took a stab at part of it but as it had negative marking couldn't just guess at them all !


----------



## bleary (7 Jul 2006)

I was talking to a friend after their interview for this 
The interview questions follow a structured interview format I believe 
I think you should have been sent out a form with some questions on it which needs to be returned before the interview 
The interview follows these questions rather than a traditional interview where you could be asked anything 
The pay scale doesnt depend on education you all start on the same scale from what i was told
Once you have the interview you pretty much have the job from what ive heard..
There is a month of training to start off with very stressful hours of 10 till 4  and then finished at 1 on a friday enjoy !


----------



## dubinamerica (7 Jul 2006)

Thanks - I've downloaded the form and I've to send it back in the next few days.. like the hours of the training alright - think I can cope with that for a month : ) 

Does anyone have any info on work sharing in this type of job or know how flexible they are in relation to changing shifts on a permanent basis (rather than being on a 28 day cycle) ?  Just wondering what way this operates so any info would be great.   Actually bleary - does your friend have a start date?


----------



## Flipper (5 Jun 2007)

Just wondering where on the public jobs website are the jobs for the pulse vacancies I have checked out this website a few times and still can't see a copy of the application form..


----------



## gipimann (5 Jun 2007)

Flipper, the thread dates from July 2006, so the info re the vacancies is now out of date (unless they're advertising again of course!).


----------



## Flipper (9 Jun 2007)

gipimann, cheers for that... well it was 03.23 when I was reading that information.... thanks for that!! I was working believe it or not as I am again tonight!!


----------

